

I built an easier way to bulk follow/unfollow people on Twitter.  - jkol36
http://flockwith.me

======
flavmartins
Signed up! Great tool. Will see how it goes.

Does the auto favorite keep working in the background or is it just a one time
per search? It looks like it's just a one time thing.

------
jkol36
It's one time per search. But I can definitely build in a function where it
would run in the background. That's something i'll keep in mind for the second
iteration.

------
debJC
what about following users of a profile?

~~~
jkol36
I'll add that in first thing tomorrow!

